# XBox 360 wifi dongle



## Rajjie (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm looking to see if anybody knows anything about using a regular (or Garden) wifi USB thingie in their xbox 360 rather than shelling out 50 quid for the official Microsoft one.

Is this possible?


----------



## Kanda (Feb 15, 2010)

http://www.tomsguide.com/us/pictures-story/74-xbox360-wireless-free.html

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=non+microsoft+usb+wifi+for+xbox&meta=


----------



## Rajjie (Feb 15, 2010)

Wise guy eh?


----------



## Kanda (Feb 15, 2010)

Um.. no, I had a look around for you as I was bored at work. That's what I came up with up there ^^


----------



## bmd (Feb 15, 2010)

It's not possible to use a non-Xbox Wifi Dongle with your 360. It is possible to do what is shown on the site Kanda posted.


----------



## c01642 (Feb 15, 2010)

I have a Belkin Gaming Adapter

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Belkin-Wireless-Adapter-Playstation-Gamecube/dp/B002DGOVDG

Mine was £22 from ebay.


----------



## c01642 (Feb 15, 2010)

Used for £14 on ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Belkin-Wirele...K_Computing_Networking_SM?hash=item3caa36ebf1


----------

